# Wy don't most Pro Teams use Speedplay pedals?



## SROC3 (Jul 20, 2009)

You figure that since they reach blazing speeds on turns, pedal clearance would be a pretty good factor to consider....also wind resistance, plus the whole clip on each side, easy access thing. Its the whole sponsorship thing isn't it? Or is it just plain choice that most Pros like the "other style" better? Are Speedplays just not as light on the higher end of the spectrum? What is it? I'm obviously missing something here...


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

*Wind resistance?*

Why would they use speedplay pedals?

Are they really the best?


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

Cause they are sponsored by Look, Time, Shimano, Campy, etc. They ride what they're given.


----------



## bdaghisallo1 (Sep 25, 2007)

It's primarily due to sponsorship. Speedplay sponsor two Protour teams - Saxo and Liquigas. CSC/Saxo was their first big time sponsorship and I would imagine that Liquigas are on them because Basso likes them so much (he learned to like them during his time on CSC I guess).

As for cornering clearance, the Euros are criterium maniacs like in the US. The euro races are much longer and not pedalling through a sharp corner won't lose you anything since nobody else is. The races are not so much races of speed but moreso are races of attrition where steady power whittles the field down going into the final. Handling skills, while they can lose a race if you absolutely don't have them, are not a differentiator in a way that could be directly attributable to pedal clearance.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Because, whatever Speedplay's marketing may say, pedal choice doesn't make much of a difference.

This is coming from a speedplay rider myself -- I like the double-sided entry for road rides, but in a race, you're not really unclipping for stoplights, so, it doesn't really matter.


----------



## QQUIKM3 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Easy. . .*

Become Time makes pedals too. Really good ones.:thumbsup:


----------



## Swish (Jul 31, 2004)

Although SPD style pedals may have a wider base than Speedplay, ground clearence differences are minimal. A lot of cyclist prefer a wider base because it often feels more stable.


----------



## tempeteOntheRoad (Dec 21, 2001)

because I don't.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

I don't think there is any real reason except, like saddles and other parts, personal preference and sponsorship play a roll in what the Pros ride.


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

Too much float and clunky cleat system makes Time, Look and Shimano pedals a better choice(like pro riders really have any!).


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> Too much float and clunky cleat system makes Time, Look and Shimano pedals a better choice(like pro riders really have any!).


  

Speedplay Zeros have adjustable float, from 15 degrees to...... zero. While zero float might be too much for you, it works well for others.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

SpeedPlay Zeros have adjustable Float from Zero to 15 Degrees, and IMO the Double Entry Pedals/Cleats are great and not clunky.
Been using SpeedPlays since 1996....
Again just IMO...


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

This forum is the only place on earth where people are convinced that steel bikes, Open Pro 36x3 wheels and speedplay pedals are the best of the best.


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

Salsa_Lover said:


> This forum is the only place on earth where people are convinced that steel bikes, Open Pro 36x3 wheels and speedplay pedals are the best of the best.


And Brooks B17 saddles and white bar tape


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Simple answer....Speedplay hasn't ponied up the bucks to sponsor a team...


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

"Wy don't most Pro Teams use Speedplay pedals?"

Because Speedplay can't afford to sponsor EVERY team.

Now you can lock this thread.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Salsa_Lover said:


> This forum is the only place on earth where people are convinced that steel bikes, Open Pro 36x3 wheels and speedplay pedals are the best of the best.


Sooo True! But Speedplay pedals are the best  :thumbsup:.


----------



## Lighthouse Cycles (Apr 22, 2009)

IMO they release too easily. Did it to me and almost killed me.
Tim


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

DIRT BOY said:


> Sooo True! But Speedplay pedals are the best  :thumbsup:.


Heck ya. If you have knee issues Speedplay Zero's are the best IMHO. If you don't just about any high end road pedal is fine. The new Look pedal seems interesting. . .


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Peter P. said:


> "Wy don't most Pro Teams use Speedplay pedals?"
> 
> Because Speedplay can't afford to sponsor EVERY team.
> 
> Now you can lock this thread.


Alternatively "$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$"


----------



## nealric (Jul 5, 2007)

Even on looks, the edge of my foot is wider than the pedal. It wouldn't make a difference in cornering.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

Lighthouse Cycles said:


> IMO they release too easily. Did it to me and almost killed me.
> Tim


+1. The only guy in our group that has had problems with unexpected release rides Speedplays. I cannot imagine them holding up to the 2,000 watt bursts the pros lay down.


----------



## BikeFixer (May 19, 2009)

Blue CheeseHead said:


> +1. The only guy in our group that has had problems with unexpected release rides Speedplays. I cannot imagine them holding up to the 2,000 watt bursts the pros lay down.


Yep that's the truth.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

*Nonsense.*



BikeFixer said:


> Yep that's the truth.


Now, which pedal system are we talking about here? The ORIGINAL speedplay pedals, the "X", definitely were not my favorite.

The newer "zero" pedals are ready for prime time. Now, they do pay to sponsor pro teams, so take their use with a grain of salt, but, currently using them are:

Cervelo, Milram, Liquigas, BMC ... A few domestic teams, too, I think OUCH, Bissel, a few others. 

Dunno if they or any pedal are "the best," but they are definitely ready for the big show.

If ANYTHING, most people complain about tou MUCH release tension on Speedplays -- hence, the release of their "Light Action" pedals. If you feel they have too little, they also make a "track special" cleat with DOUBLE the release tension. That ought to hold you.


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

Salsa_Lover said:


> This forum is the only place on earth where people are convinced that steel bikes, Open Pro 36x3 wheels and speedplay pedals are the best of the best.


why do you hate my bike! :sad:


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

Blue CheeseHead said:


> +1. The only guy in our group that has had problems with unexpected release rides Speedplays. I cannot imagine them holding up to the 2,000 watt bursts the pros lay down.


Right...tell that to Cancellara, who uses Speedplay. He obviously doesn't put out enough watts.  

It's all about sponsorship dollars. Speedplay does pretty well considering they are not well known in Europe.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

nightfend said:


> Right...tell that to Cancellara, who uses Speedplay. He obviously doesn't put out enough watts.
> 
> It's all about sponsorship dollars. Speedplay does pretty well considering they are not well known in Europe.


I stand corrected.


----------



## r_mutt (Aug 8, 2007)

i've ridden over 7000 miles in speedplay X2's and have only had one unexpected release- in the first week when i unknowingly twisted them past the release point. other than that- absolutely no problems. i would like to say that i rode pretty hard in them as well- not pro hard, but cat 4 hard  on the track and in long road races. sprinting is my strong suit. 

the people here who are bashing speedplay pedals, could you please validate your opinion by saying if you used them for any extended period? or did you just "hear that they release prematurely" from someone? 

if you haven't ridden them, your opinion is baseless.


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

SROC3 said:


> You figure that since they reach blazing speeds on turns, pedal clearance would be a pretty good factor to consider....also wind resistance, plus the whole clip on each side, easy access thing. Its the whole sponsorship thing isn't it? Or is it just plain choice that most Pros like the "other style" better? Are Speedplays just not as light on the higher end of the spectrum? What is it? I'm obviously missing something here...


Why don't most pro riders ride Treks, everyone knows they're good bikes.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

r_mutt said:


> i've ridden over 7000 miles in speedplay X2's and have only had one unexpected release- in the first week when i unknowingly twisted them past the release point. other than that- absolutely no problems. i would like to say that i rode pretty hard in them as well- not pro hard, but cat 4 hard  on the track and in long road races. sprinting is my strong suit.
> 
> the people here who are bashing speedplay pedals, could you please validate your opinion by saying if you used them for any extended period? or did you just "hear that they release prematurely" from someone?
> 
> if you haven't ridden them, your opinion is baseless.


What if you have ridden behind them? One of my riding mates rides them and in three different rides his foot has pulled out. On one ride in particular it happened about 4 times. The danger to me eating his rear wheel and going down was about equal to the danger to him. 

Hey, if you love them, great. I guess the point is that while they are a different mouse trap, they are not necessarily superior to other designs thus warranting "most" pro teams to use them.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Blue CheeseHead said:


> What if you have ridden behind them? One of my riding mates rides them and in three different rides his foot has pulled out. On one ride in particular it happened about 4 times. The danger to me eating his rear wheel and going down was about equal to the danger to him.
> 
> Hey, if you love them, great. I guess the point is that while they are a different mouse trap, they are not necessarily superior to other designs thus warranting "most" pro teams to use them.


Where his cleats adjusted properly? #1 reason why people pop out of them.

For me, The Zero's are the best pedal out there. IN REALITY, SP, Look Keo or Shimano SPD-SL are not better that each other. Oh, I released from 105 SPD-SL several times as well as CB and SPD pedals.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

Speedplays are like Cervelos.
Over rated, over priced, and over marketed.
I have no idea why people have such [email protected]'s for them.


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

*over generalization*



mtbbmet said:


> Speedplays are like Cervelos.
> Over rated, over priced, and over marketed.
> I have no idea why people have such [email protected]'s for them.


I have Speedplays _and_ a Cervélo. My Speedplay Zero Chromos cost no more than other comperable pedals (i.e. LOOK Kéo classics, which I've also had); My aluminium Cervélo S1 cost _maybe slightly_ more than a comparable frame (If I'd've gotten the complete bike, the price would've been the about the same if not cheaper than a comparable complete bike).

Like any other component, Speedplay's system has it's advantages & drawbacks.


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

My Speedplay Zeros are nice. They work for me. The only possible issues I can think of are that 1) the points of engagement _must be kept clean!!!_, I think that's the only way disengagement (or inability to engage) becomes an issue; 2) Initial setup can be finicky, so I think they seem more suited to people familiar w/ clipless pedals and know what they want out of a pedal and have the patience to get things dialed in.

As for pro teams not using them: probably sponsorship $$$ if nothing else. I think with the teams they have riding them now, they're already getting a pretty good ROI with the current level of exposure.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

mtbbmet said:


> Speedplays are like Cervelos.
> Over rated, over priced, and over marketed.
> I have no idea why people have such [email protected]'s for them.


You probably never rode either to make such general statements.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

mtbbmet said:


> Speedplays are like Cervelos.
> Over rated, over priced, and over marketed.
> I have no idea why people have such [email protected]'s for them.



Prolly cause they are simple to take care of, east to set up and easy to use, at least for me


----------



## r_mutt (Aug 8, 2007)

Blue CheeseHead said:


> What if you have ridden behind them? One of my riding mates rides them and in three different rides his foot has pulled out. On one ride in particular it happened about 4 times. The danger to me eating his rear wheel and going down was about equal to the danger to him.
> 
> Hey, if you love them, great. I guess the point is that while they are a different mouse trap, they are not necessarily superior to other designs thus warranting "most" pro teams to use them.


my guess is that your friend likes to move his heel side to side during pedaling- and if he has X model pedals with zero float, they will release if you reach that point. i don't know though, i'm not there. 

personally, i have zero problems with them. they work perfectly in my situation.


----------



## swifty (Jul 27, 2006)

I came from SPD-SL (old style), and gave the Speedplays a try. 

Pro: They are light and look cool.
Cons: Finicky to set up, have to be kept clean to work properly, they developed terrible horizontal play in the cleat interface, are hard to walk on, and have to be lubed every 2000 km. 

I went back to SPD-SL (new style).


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

mtbbmet said:


> Speedplays are like Cervelos.
> Over rated, over priced, and over marketed.
> I have no idea why people have such [email protected]'s for them.


I have both, Speedplay on my RS. My Speedplay's were $115, which were less expensive than the Ultegra, Look's and most other pedals. My Cervelo RS was purchased at a great price, which was only $150 more than most of the other carbon frame Ultegra bikes in it's class. I upgraded only the wheels (from Shimano RS 10's to Ultegra's) and the saddle (everyone gives you a San Marco Ponza)

It is a fantastic ride, After long rides my body feels great and sometimes I have to remember I went on a long bike ride. I've ridden other bikes and feel beat up after 30 miles, so I have noticed the difference.

It's not a [email protected], that would be infatuation, no this is true love.


----------



## SROC3 (Jul 20, 2009)

thanks for all the varied responses....great hearing from all of you  You gotta love the forum.


----------



## thirstyman (May 6, 2007)

Blue CheeseHead said:


> +1. The only guy in our group that has had problems with unexpected release rides Speedplays. I cannot imagine them holding up to the 2,000 watt bursts the pros lay down.


You know I was thinking the same thing until saw a picture of Thor Hushov at Amstel Curacao riding zeros. I have been using zeros for 3-4 years now and had heard that there are better pedals for sprinting. So I had been thinking about finding a possibly more secure system and switching. No longer. I've only had one unintentional release and that was on a cleat that I had ridden 4-5,000 miles and was well past needing replacement.


----------



## unterhausen (Jul 22, 2008)

I wonder if the person that pulled out of their speedplays actually got latched in? If you get the cleat a little dirty, it can be a pain to clip in. I think I've been surprised I wasn't clipped in one time with my X2's.


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

I went from Shimano Ultegra SPD-SL (4 years) to Speedplay Zero about 18 months ago. No regrets. IMO Zeros are easier to set-up than SPD-SL due to independent Q-factor, float and fore/aft movement. A few drops of ProLink chain lube into the cleat springs every 300-500km and using the cleat covers off the bike is all you need. Keep cleats clean. No issues, no dramas, plus double sided plus extender baseplates for more for/aft movemenent plus spindles come in 3 different lenghts. Plus you can buy shims and wedges for them. What more do you want? The only real negatives are: cleats too expensive to replace. Overall, best road pedal on the market today. But this does *not* mean other pedals are not good. Lance still rides a classic Selle San Marco saddle - he likes it, there are plenty of modern saddles but if it aint broke dont fix it. It is good to have variety and competition.


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

unterhausen said:


> I wonder if the person that pulled out of their speedplays actually got latched in? If you get the cleat a little dirty, it can be a pain to clip in. I think I've been surprised I wasn't clipped in one time with my X2's.


You're likely right that cleat was dirty. If it wasn't than the rider had something installed wrong, or just plain had a funky flailing pedal style. In any case I have owned them, sold hundreds of sets if not more and never had some one come back me with multiple accidental releases in one ride unless there was dirt, debris or some mechanical/installation issue.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

If you use Zero's and limit the float, the cleat releases at this limit. If your legs are used to float or your leg moves side-to-side, this motion can cause an inadvertent unclip. Happened to me until I got my Wedges correct and eliminated knee side-to-side motion.


----------

